# Comics and Comicat



## ScottinBend

I have a rather large collection of .cbr and .cbz files and was wondering how to get them on the fire so I can read them with Comicat?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know nothing about e-comics....hopefully someone will have some info for you, Scott!

Betsy


----------



## ScottinBend

OK........got it figured out, I think  

I used Wi-Fi file Explorer app to upload the .cbr/.cbz to the sdcard folder on the fire and Comicat was able to sync/find them.  I can then use File Expert (or I think Comicat) to delete the files after I am done with them.

So far this seems to be working just fine.......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great!  This now makes you the resident e-comics expert, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## ScottinBend

OMG....a promotion already!


Maybe add this to the faq?


----------



## CS

Is comicat free? How can we get it?


----------



## ScottinBend

It's in the app store and I bought it for $3. Well worth it if you have a lot of comics.  Has a great UI and a bookshelf display for all the comics on your Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ScottinBend said:


> OMG....a promotion already!
> 
> Maybe add this to the faq?


We can do that! Can you put what you did in a fairly detailed step-by-step?


----------



## Hadou

ScottinBend said:


> It's in the app store and I bought it for $3. Well worth it if you have a lot of comics. Has a great UI and a bookshelf display for all the comics on your Fire.


VERY well worth it. It's been a great app for comics and manga.


----------



## ScottinBend

Ann in Arlington said:


> We can do that! Can you put what you did in a fairly detailed step-by-step?


Sure can. Should I just post it here or PM it to you?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ScottinBend said:


> Sure can. Should I just post it here or PM it to you?


Either one works! Thanks!

Ann


----------



## ScottinBend

OK...here goes.  Feel free to edit this as necessary.

This is what I did if you are interested in viewing comic book files (.cbr/.cbz) on the Fire w/o the need to convert them to a usable format.

I used two app's, WiFi file explorer and Comicat.  Both are available in the Amazon app store.  WiFi file explorer allows you to view the files on your Fire w/o the need for a usb connection from your computer.  It is a very easy program to use and has a great UI.  Comicat allows you to view the comic book files w/o the need to convert them.

You will use the WiFi app to transfer your files to the Fire.  Starting the app on the Fire will generate the URL that allows you to connect your computer to the Fire.  Just type in the address given to you at startup in the address field of your web browser of choice.  The page that comes up should default to \mnt\sdcard or \sdcard. Either location will work. If for some reason this location does not come up, just navigate to it as you would with Windows Explorer.  I have not tried any other locations so I can not state if they will work or not. On the right side of the window you will notice a box called "Upload files to this directory".  You will need to locate the files on your computer that you want to transfer.  You can select multiple files if necessary.  Once the files are selected, just follow the prompts to transfer them to the Fire.

As soon as this is done you will notice that the files are now listed as being on the Fire in the sdcard folder.

This completes the first step.

Now you can stop the WiFi app and start the Comicat app.  Touch the bottom of the screen to bring up the menu.  Select "Resync Catalog" and it should find all of the files transferred in the previous step.  It will now display the files/comics cover on the "bookshelf" view of Comicat.  You can then select the comic of choice and read it as you would any book.  There are settings available to modify the view, so play around with them to find the options you like.

Hope this helps!

Scott


----------



## guiri

Scott. What kind of comics do you read/have and do you have a screen capture with a comic/book on the fire?

I'm thinking of possibly getting the new/big color kindle for comics but not even sure what I like is available in e format.

I'm not into manga, the silver surfer and stuff like that but more into the european comic books like asterix, lucky luke and so on.

Thanks

George


----------



## ScottinBend

I have Heavy Metal, Walking Dead, several Stephen King graphic novels, and some others.  They are all in the .cbr/.cbz formats and they show up nicely on the fire.  I am not sure how to do (or even if it can) screen shots of the Fire.

If the comics can be found in those formats, you shouldn't have any problems viewing them on the Fire.


----------



## guiri

My fault, I meant more like a picture of the screen (just out of curiosity) but it's not in any way important so don't go crazy trying
to get something for me. Like I said, I was more curious than anything.

Thanks and enjoy your comic book reading


----------



## ScottinBend

No problem.......the screen is basically an image of a single page of the comic in the portrait orientation.


----------



## guiri

So, how's your eyesight? Got any problems reading the small text?


----------



## ScottinBend

No problems as yet........and I have to wear tri-focals


----------



## guiri

Man, that would be a pain


----------



## stvivona

Is there a way to delete unread comics from Comicat?

Thanks!


----------



## ScottinBend

There is an option available from the menu at the bottom of the screen that allows you to delete read comics.

And so far I am still loving this app.


Oops.....just reread this and saw you meant un-read.  Yes there is an option to delete a comic/file.  Do it the same way you would remove a file, just hold your finger/stylus on the file name and an options list will appear with an option to delete the file/comic.


----------

